# Carbon clear coat repairs



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Another little job being tackled for the 350z. A task I had been putting off for months as I've never dealt with carbon repairs. Had a fair amount of clear coat peeling on my driver's side door mirror covers. Caps are 4 yrs old so these things are to be expected I guess.

Process as follows *pic heavy!!*










Process was warm up the mirror to help release the adhesive.*










Clean and degrease the mirror cap

Wet sand the flaking clear coat, 400 then 800.










IPA wipe to assess










Roll edge masking tape applied

Time to clear coat, remembered I had a can of e-tech wheel lacquer which should be up to the job.

4 dust coats applied with 10mins between










Initial couple of dust layers










Few more layers allowing for intervals










2 wet coats applied with 15mins between










Left to dry for overnight indoors










Masking tape removed
Wet sand with 1500 then 2500



















IPA wipe over and now to see if we can bring this kid back. Wasn't sure if I was attempting to blend a traditional clear coat or a gel coat, but here goes.










Menzerna super finish with polish pad, 2 passes, then SF with waffle finishing pad again 2 passes.










1st pass










2nd pass










2nd finishing pad pass



















Chose to then do the final finish on the car as the rig kept moving about. Overall very happy with the outcome for a few hours work and using materials already to hand.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Fancy trying a boot lid? &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great finish, well done!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks excellent, but personally I would have scuffed up the entire mirror and relacquered the entire thing so you don't have to blend out the repaired area which always tends to show again at some point.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

^ that's very much the correct way of doing things, however I was conscious of the shape of the mirror and knowing that I don't have a spot head attachment for the DA stayed on the board part of the cap. I will be hitting it again with a finishing pad once fitted to the car and not therefore moving about, then apply a coat of gtechniq C4 for UV protection.


----------

